# 2nd Annual Kendallville IN BBQ Comp. Bixler Lake Campground



## cid79 (Aug 28, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my second competition this year in Kendallville IN, Amatuer event.

Please comment on what you think of the competition boxes that I presented to the judges, trying to improve.













V__53FD.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016


















V__219C.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016


















V__4DCD.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016


















V__BD38 - Cropped.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016






My Rib box I turned In.













V__3517.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016


















V__B742.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016


















V__8CF8 - Cropped.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016






My Chicken Box I turned in.













V__CC5E.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016


















WP_20160827_006.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016


















FB_20160827_21_33_01_Saved_Picture.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016


















V__9242.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016


















WP_20160827_001.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016






We took second place in Ribs, my first award since I started smoking













WP_20160827_010.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016






Our over all place was 4 out of 22 teams.













wp_ss_20160828_0001.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016






Score by category, my chicken I screwed up, I didn't get the skin as crispy as I would of liked, and I believe they are way to dark.













wp_ss_20160828_0002.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016






And of course I rib place.













wp_ss_20160828_0003.jpg



__ cid79
__ Aug 28, 2016






Thank You for looking, any comments are welcome, trying to do better every year.


----------



## aceg (Jan 16, 2017)

Congrats on your placement....I will have to drive up from ft Wayne this year


----------



## cid79 (Jan 16, 2017)

Please do it was a blast last year, are wanting to compete or just coming to taste.


----------



## aceg (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd like to compete but my old smoker is about dead so I will come feed my face lol


----------



## bigboysmokehous (Jan 16, 2017)

You ribs look good and your chicken sizing looks great. Biggest thing we have found in competition is the color after you get it in the box. The really want to get that mahogany color to everything and you would be set.

Secret to the crispy skin on the chicken; take the skin off the bird and filet all of the fat off from the bottom of it. That will give you that nice bit through skin. Below are our ribs and chicken from the Jack Daniel's shade tree comp this last November in Lynchburg. Our ribs did good, 10th out of 42 but our chicken sizing and color was not even enough. Taste was great but just to light of a color, ended up 24th out of 42 on that.

Keep trying and enjoy the fun!













JackRibs.jpg



__ bigboysmokehous
__ Jan 16, 2017


















JackChicken.jpg



__ bigboysmokehous
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## cid79 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks, Your ribs look good to, Yeah I noticed mine was little dark, but what you going to do when it's time to turn in lol, I had practice taking the skin off and scraping the fat off the back, but I ran out of time that day so I skipped that part, it is what it is, there's always this year. Thanks for looking, it was real blast, hoping that there's more people that enter this year.


----------



## st barnard (Aug 7, 2017)

Help a newbie understand.  Do you pull off the skin,  scrape off the fat,  then put the skin back on?  How does it stay?


----------



## cid79 (Aug 9, 2017)

St Barnard, I did pull the skin and scrape for practice at home, but when it came to the competition, I did not have time to do that, but at home the skin did stay in tack pretty well, you can always use toothpicks to help keep it in place, and pull them out and hour or so before, once the skin starts to take color and shape. Hope this helps.


----------

